# San Luis bay inn, any info?



## herillc (Oct 29, 2013)

Just got exchange match for this resort, for early august 2014, one bedroom unit.
I checked tug and other sites for reviews and they are quite mixed.
Are all the units renovated? Or should I request a renovated unit?
I called the resort yesterday and confirmed that it is a standard one bedroom, not an imperial type.
Resort rep said they cannot tell about the view "yet", but my reservation was made at 13 months out and has good chance of getting ocean view.
I exchanged through SFX.
Any info regarding the resort and area would be appreciated.
I will stay a week at hyatt highland inn, and will go down to this resort and then moving to Marriott Newport coast villas on following week.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## nightnurse613 (Oct 29, 2013)

Well, I can say I sure envy you.  These are three very nice resorts. Despite their advertising, the Highlands is hardly what I would call Big Sur but shares many aspects of that area. You will enjoy the Hyatt spirit and the area in the vicinity (Carmel, Pebble Beach and the Monterey Peninsula) can easily provide some great afternoon diversions. The best part of the SLBI is the location-that is, it's near to the beach and the pier. It's a relatively short drive to the fishing fleet at Morro Bay and several nice beach communities in the area.  BTW, since you will undoubtedly be leaving the Hyatt and traveling down the Coast Highway-you really should plan on stopping at Seal Beach (near the Piedras Blancas lighthouse) and at Hearst Castle-or you can make those day trips from SLBI. THE SLBI accommodations are more than adequate but, we found them a little dated-some of the units are quite far from the elevators. Like I said, the surrounding community is a SMALL fishing village so it was a perfect getaway for me, I like to relax, walk on the beach and read. There is a little harbor about 3 miles away (you pass the entrance to the nuclear plant on the way!)-my sons took a fishing trip when we were there last. Of course the NCV are very nice. Again, the beach is close (but not too close). My main complaint was this is a HUGE resort. By far, the biggest but it is close to the Newport harbor area and there are several respectable malls in the area so, you get your best dose of "Southern California" from this resort.  Not terribly far from Universal Studios, Aquarium of the Pacific and, of course, Disneyland and Knott's Berry Farm-if any of those appeal to you. Sorry but, I can't help but be a little jealous. It will be a nice three week vacation!


----------



## Janann (Nov 2, 2013)

*Farmer's Market*

Every Thursday night downtown San Luis Obispo hosts "Farmer's Market."  Its much more than a produce sale though...street vendors sell ribs, sausage (linguica), and "Santa Maria style" tri-tip steak BBQ, there are music performances, and the stores and restaurants are open late.  Its a great way to enjoy the community atmosphere.

http://www.downtownslo.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=11&Itemid=13

Enjoy California!  You are going to have a wonderful trip.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 3, 2013)

nightnurse613 said:


> Well, I can say I sure envy you.  These are three very nice resorts. Despite their advertising, the Highlands is hardly what I would call Big Sur but shares many aspects of that area. You will enjoy the Hyatt spirit and the area in the vicinity (Carmel, Pebble Beach and the Monterey Peninsula) can easily provide some great afternoon diversions. The best part of the SLBI is the location-that is, it's near to the beach and the pier. It's a relatively short drive to the fishing fleet at Morro Bay and several nice beach communities in the area.  BTW, since you will undoubtedly be leaving the Hyatt and traveling down the Coast Highway-you really should plan on stopping at Seal Beach (near the Piedras Blancas lighthouse) and at Hearst Castle-or you can make those day trips from SLBI. THE SLBI accommodations are more than adequate but, we found them a little dated-some of the units are quite far from the elevators. Like I said, the surrounding community is a SMALL fishing village so it was a perfect getaway for me, I like to relax, walk on the beach and read. There is a little harbor about 3 miles away (you pass the entrance to the nuclear plant on the way!)-my sons took a fishing trip when we were there last. Of course the NCV are very nice. Again, the beach is close (but not too close). My main complaint was this is a HUGE resort. By far, the biggest but it is close to the Newport harbor area and there are several respectable malls in the area so, you get your best dose of "Southern California" from this resort.  Not terribly far from Universal Studios, Aquarium of the Pacific and, of course, Disneyland and Knott's Berry Farm-if any of those appeal to you. Sorry but, I can't help but be a little jealous. It will be a nice three week vacation!



What is the best airport to fly into this area ?


----------



## Laurie (Nov 3, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What is the best airport to fly into this area ?


There isn't one.  

Not exactly true, I need to fly there a couple times a year from the east coast. Sometimes we fly right into San Luis Obispo, but it's served by very few airlines, mostly United these days, last leg usually on one of those prop planes which I hate. Other times, especially when there are fare sales, we fly to Bay area or San Jose and rent a car, drive down is 3+ hours depending on traffic, or you can also fly into LAX and do the same.


----------



## mtwingcpa (Nov 3, 2013)

pedro47 said:


> What is the best airport to fly into this area ?



As noted, this "area" is fairly large and your choices are limited. If flying from the east coast, your choices are probably SFO or LAX (or possibly SJC). There are a handful of smaller airports within the area, but for the most part they only do commuter flights to/from the afore mentioned major hubs.

One possible exception is the Santa Barbara airport (SBA). They have direct flights to/from Seattle, Denver and Phoenix (and maybe one or two others) in addition to commuter flights. And usually fairly reasonable rental car rates. Maybe you can make that work.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 3, 2013)

Laurie said:


> There isn't one.


 

My Answer was going to be None


Flip a coin between OAK/SFO/San Jose and LAX / Burbank


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 3, 2013)

I like Santa Barbara's airport.  It's a small airport north of town so it's easy to navigate, small lines and no ridiculous rental car fees.  The airfare can be more but the lower rental car fees more than makes up for it.  In addition, the convenience of dealing with a small airport with minimal lines etc as well as no traffic congestion when heading north (vs LAX or San Jose where I've dealt with hours in backups) makes this one of my go to options for Southern CA.  I frequently do a one way trip and have good luck with prices for one way rentals from SBA and flying out of another airport.  Book early for the one way options for the best price.  

Sue


----------



## GTLINZ (Dec 5, 2013)

herillc said:


> Just got exchange match for this resort, for early august 2014, one bedroom unit.
> I checked tug and other sites for reviews and they are quite mixed.
> Are all the units renovated? Or should I request a renovated unit?
> I called the resort yesterday and confirmed that it is a standard one bedroom, not an imperial type.
> ...



We have stayed at SLBI the last 2 years during warm months (July and Sept). We really enjoyed our time there. As I tend to do, I tried to learn more about the place. If you check out external pics, hopefully the following description will make sense. SLBI is fully managed by Wyndham but DRI has inventory. I believe it is mostly deeded owners. 

The physical layout starts with the original main building which has studios and Imperial 1 br units. The studios are quite comfortable with full kitchens, a sleeper sofa and a table - not a typical studio - and the imperials are larger than the "regal" units - which I will get to later.  The building is sort of perpendicular to the beach, so that one side has great views down the beach line - and the other has limited beach views and overlooks the golf course. The original bldg has a form of heating/cooling which I understood to be geothermal, or some derivative of that. The bottom line is that is slower to react and may not heat or cool as expected but the temps in the area tend to be moderate. 

Later, "wings" were built on both sides which directly face the beach. This is comprised of 1 br regals units, and some 2br units. Lower floors have less of a view - so higher is better. Sounds like you in a regal - just ask for a higher floor.  The heating/cooling is more like you expect here. 

Based on the T configuration, and room near the back of the main bldg has the worst view. Rumor has it that they tend to put the Extra vacations folks there.

I am under the impression that the main building is mostly or fully renovated, and that the wings are starting renovations (they talked about seeing a newly renovated room).

This property is a gem. The grounds are beautiful, the staff is very friendly, and the rooms themselves are well maintained.  Avila is in a large south facing bay, which is unusual - and protected from the winds which tends to draw a lot sailboats - and the area is breathtaking. The drive from Carmel to Avila thru Big Sur is my favorite anywhere. Hurst Castle is halfway in between. But don't mistake this for the Highlands end - if you love high end furnishings you may be disappointed. The pool area is nothing to speak of. There is a local bike trail (the Bob Jones trail) and plenty of places to ride. We just love the area and the people who run the place. But a good lanai view, or the patio on the other side of the pool, has one of the best views in Cali IMHO.

There is a local "farmers market" in town on Friday nights, which is really a party. But don't be mistaken - this is not a party town. It tends to shut down around 8-9 Pm and be quiet. There is a working marina on the other end of the bay from Avila, and a restaurant named Fat Cats which is open later. There is a good restaurant on the pier - and Custom House in Avila is very good - as is Ventana grill in Pismo (as short drive). The deli just out of town (Woodstone) has a patio and is well worth the drive.

Avila is about 5 miles off of 101 and secluded. Pismo and San Luis Obispo are close by - lots of folks love SLO and the history there. If you head towards SLO , about 5 miles from the Avila exit up 101 and before SLO there is an exit with plenty of places to shop - I forget the name an number - but you will see all of the businesses and restuarants. This is where we stocked up on supplies.

I hope I have described it well. If you are out and about there is plenty to do - but it is not nearly as upscale as Carmel and less to do in town at night. We love it there - but it is not for everyone.


----------



## herillc (Dec 6, 2013)

*WOW!*

Thank you for great info!
It is really helpful.
I have already stayed in Hyatt Highland and Marriott Newport Coast before, so know the area well. But have never been stayed in SLBI.
Sounds like it is a great place on a great location. Cannot wait!
Thanks again.


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 9, 2014)

herillc said:


> Are all the units renovated? Or should I request a renovated unit?


They posted details about the renovation on their website: http://sanluisbayinn.com/whats_happening.html

It says:
"we renovated the 4th and 5th floor rooms of the B Wing, and starting in January of 2014 we will be completely redoing the kitchens and bathrooms on the 2nd and 3rd floor of the B Wing.
After the renovation is completed in April of 2014 we will have remodeled 2/3 of the Inn. We are hoping to continue with renovation of the C wing in the next few years."

So it sounds like you should ask for a unit in the A or B wings.



> Any info regarding the resort and area would be appreciated.


Avila Beach is a small town on the central coast. The beach is very nice and has a nice children's park and pier. A short drive towards San Luis Obispo (SLO) and you'll find two great places to visit: See Canyon and hot springs. In See Canyon they grow apples and have some amazing apple cider. 

Sicamore HOt Springs is a great romantic or relaxing place to visit. Natural hot springs have been used to fill a set of private hot tubs that you can rent by the hour. http://www.sycamoresprings.com/

The area is home to a nuclear power plant and also sits on a fault line. http://www.pge.com/safety/systemworks/dcpp/
But nothing dangerous has ever happened there.

In the 90s there was a sort of oil spill. It wasn't from a boat but rather it was from a pipeline. It seeped into the soil and contaminated a large stretch of the beach. It took a long time to clean up but the oil company paid a large sum and as a result the area has been rebuilt. Gentrification occurred. It is now home and destination for the wealthy.

SLO is a small college town that's almost a 50/50 split between cowboys and yuppies. Yes, the Thursday night "Farmer's Market" is the scene - get groceries, buy art, eat street food, see performers, etc. After Farmer's and during the school year the bar scene is happening. 

If you have children, the Children's Museum is a good place to take them (besides the beach of course). And I think it's free on Thursday nights before Farmer's Market. http://www.slocm.org/

Up and down the Central Coast there's plenty of great hiking and cycling. And wineries abound as well. http://www.slowine.com/

SLO has a very small airport and there's a small airport in Santa Maria as well (about an hour or less drive from Avila). Allegiant has cheap rates to Santa Maria that might work for you http://www.allegiantair.com/ OTherwise, I think United flies to SLO.

August should be some great weather. Have a great time!

PS - I forgot to mention the nude beach nearby! It's called Pirate's Cove. Google it.


----------



## Blues (Mar 10, 2014)

nightnurse613 said:


> BTW, since you will undoubtedly be leaving the Hyatt and traveling down the Coast Highway-you really should plan on stopping at Seal Beach (near the Piedras Blancas lighthouse) and at Hearst Castle-or you can make those day trips from SLBI.



Hearst Castle is an amazing place, and well worth it to see an American castle.  But if you want to go, make sure to purchase your tickets in advance, online.  The tours frequently sell out.
http://hearstcastle.org/



pedro47 said:


> What is the best airport to fly into this area ?



If you're starting at Highlands Inn, you can fly into Monterey (MRY).  It's a small airport with commuter service via the major airlines to/from the SF Bay area and Los Angeles.  However, I live here and usually fly to/from San Jose (SJC).  It's only an hour away by car, and it's actually quicker to drive than to make the extra airline connection.  It's also usually kinda pricey for the add-on to your long distance ticket.

Since you're ending in LA, your choices are:

1. Fly to/from the Bay Area.  I suggest SJC, but SFO or OAK are OK if you'll save a bunch of money.

2. Fly to/from the LA area.  LAX will likely be your lowest cost, but do check out some of the others, e.g. BUR.

3. Fly into the Bay Area and out of LA.  Your biggest expense will be the drop charge for your rental car.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## pipet (Mar 24, 2014)

If you do a multiple city flight, I'd fly out of SNA (Santa Ana - Orange County) vs LAX unless there was an extreme price difference. LAX is the pits whereas SNA is small, newer, & organized.


----------

